# Axe advert - Lots of Requiem used!



## Ed (Feb 24, 2011)

Finally able to show this... I used the old version of Requiem (old programming). The solo soprano really made this track and there is some legato choir at the start as well, though you may not notice it did make a difference. When you see the girls I used the slow extended sustains stuff. Changing tempo's was an issue when I had to do different versions of this ad but in the mix it all worked well after a few tweaks.

Basically without Requiem Im not too sure what I would have done here... 

I did also use a couple of Symphony of Voices patches but only at the end and a little bit at the start under the chords. The strings are 99% Symphobia, 1% custom for some muted trems. The piano is Emotional Piano and there's a Celeste from True Strike at the end and the cymbals and timpani is also True Strike... phew, I think thats all.

Anyway .... hope you find it interesting if you're looking at Requiem.


----------



## tumeninote (Feb 24, 2011)

Haha...sounds great! Congrats.


----------



## BoulderBrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice! Definately on my list of goodies, props for the sound design also. Very cool o-[][]-o


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice, Ed, just right for the picture. :D

Requiem sounds beautiful in there as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spikescott (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice work Ed. 

I haven't had the opportunity to use Requiem in an ad yet - Although I've used a little bit so far in a doco that's still in edit. I got 'Lite' a few weeks ago & Liberis on it's release as a pre-order. They're fantastically inspiring.


----------



## jlb (Feb 24, 2011)

Agree with the others, sounds great  

jlb


----------



## DKeenum (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice, Ed! And, of course, Requiem sounds great!


----------



## Hal (Feb 25, 2011)

haha i love it.. the concept the composition and that little change u made with the look great ED


----------



## Ed (Feb 28, 2011)

Cool glad you guys liked it :D 

spikescott, I really want Liberis as well, but it will have to wait as I have several things on my wish list already. Annoying as it sounds awesome!

BoulderBrow, just so you know in case you meant this, the foley/sound design stuff (like balls hitting the ground etc) was by Peter Challis from A-Bomb, not me!


----------



## BoulderBrow (Mar 1, 2011)

> BoulderBrow, just so you know in case you meant this, the foley/sound design stuff (like balls hitting the ground etc) was by Peter Challis from A-Bomb, not me!



Yeah all that stuff sounded great but the music was equally good, suited it perfectly


----------



## ChrisAxia (Mar 1, 2011)

Very nicely done Ed! Works extremely well with the visuals.

~C


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 11, 2011)

Fantastic, Ed! Works like a charm. Total pro job. Congratulations. =o


----------

